# New Clio ever so slightly improved.



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Evening all,

Had an entire week to myself to do what I though would be my own car, but with the usual crap weather forecast I decided to attend to the mother in laws car which I have been promising to do for a while now.

She's not had it long and does not go far. Couple that with the mother in law always keeping the car clean (although not with the best of techniques but least its is actually looked after) and I had an easy day.

Started off looking like this.


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

Not bad at all and I knew I would struggle to make it look all that much better due to my limited machining talent.

Started off as always with sorting my music out.


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

I started with Auto Finesse Avalanche for a snowfoam.


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

With the snow foam dwelling I ran round the usual places using Juicy Details Citrus APC.


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

Does not foam up much like others I have used but it does seem to clean and does smell pleasant.


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

Door shuts were cleaned with the APC as well. So nice to work on a clean car.


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

All rinsed off and I noticed that the paint work on some protection on.


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

Even the wheel arch had something on.


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

After a rinse I moved onto the wheels using Hubikote wheel cleaner and Mitchell and King Rim.


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

Hubi Wheel does take a while to start and work but is an impressive cleaner. Foams up nicely and cleans well.


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

Nice to see painted callipers.


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

Cleaned with Britemax Grime out and the wife's tooth brush.


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

Arches cleaned with Grime out as well.


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

Wheels touch cleaned using Rim and a combination of Raceglaze brushes and Wheels Woolies.


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

Postman popped round just in time.


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

Took awhile to track down as most places were sold out.

Next up was the two bucket wash using Juicy Details Bubblegum Suds.


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

Really liked this. Used a good glug and it foamed up nicely, smelt lovely and really let my Dooka wash mitt glide across the paint work.


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

Skipped my usual decon stage as the paint showed very little signs of anything on it. Moved straight to claying with Auto Finesse's clay and Car Chem clay lube.


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

As I guessed very little was picked up.


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

After a quick clay I foamed the car again using Valet Pro Advanced Neutral Snow Foam.


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

Finished the bottle, unsure whether I will replace as I like some others better.


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

Since the sun was shining and I was having so much fun I broke out my DA using Car Chem Deep Clean Polish and a Lake County Crimson finishing pad.


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

Brought the flake out even if it did not do much else.


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

Plus a touch of gloss.


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

As most will know by now, I am a wax man at heart and like to use more than one.

Selection for the clio.


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

Waxybox's Candy Gloss on the bonnet.


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

Does smell awesome and needs to be applied very thinly and buffed off after a couple of minutes or it can be a bit tough to remove.

Juicy Details Bubblegum wax was used on the passenger side.


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

Lovely wax to use as it spreads and removes a dream.

Chemical Guys Pete 53 on the drivers side.


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

Another nice wax to use although a bit tough to buff off but not too bad. More than likely my fault for leaving it on too long.


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

Mitchell and King Rannoch on the roof.


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

Very soft wax and is very nice to use like other Mitchell and King waxes. Did bugger up by asking for an Irish Stout smell. Its no Guinness more like Crimbo Pud but not as appetising.

I also used the months Waxybox sample wax for the rear end.


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

Spread nicely but was a bit grabby when it came to buffing even after a couple of mins of curing.


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

Cracked out a pot of Migiliore Primo for the front end. Forgot I had this, came from a DW member (Efi) all the way from Greece and a lot quicker than some companies in this country. Ha.


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

Very very hard wax and a bugger to get started. Heard there was some problems with removing this wax so I applied it very thinly in straight lines and buffed after a couple of minutes. Came off with no real problems.


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

Wheels were sealed with Rejex from this months Waxy Box.


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

Very easy to use but time will tell if its any good.

Tyres were dressed with Dr Beasleys Tyre Conditioner. My Favourite dressing, leaves a nice matt finish with no sling.


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

Glass cleaned with Car Chems Clarity, another Waxybox sample. Really liked this and will be picking up a proper bottle.

All chrome work polished/cleaned with Werkstat Prime.

Trim was dressed with Auto Finesse revive.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Now the finished shots.


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

Many thanks for reading/looking and all comments/criticisms encouraged.

More pics on my instagram if any one is interested
http://instagram.com/jaghudson

or Tumblr
http://www.tumblr.com/blog/soulhudson

and Twitter
https://twitter.com/Soulyoung

All the best and apologies for been another long one.

Craig


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Splendid way to spend a day Craig, some very interesting products used and a very enjoyable read there too, especially the bit about using the wife's toothbrush! Haha!

I really like the colour of this car, looks tremendous in the sun!

Cracking job!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Looking fabulous :thumb: And a great colour too


----------



## brettblade (Jul 23, 2012)

Quite like those new Clios! Not normally a fan of red cars either, but it really suits that car


----------



## ryan l (Apr 2, 2013)

you did a good job there, and i love the color of that clio.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Great write up, plenty of different products going on there!! two things!! 1) I hope you put the wife's toothbrush back after you used it, and 2) terrible taste in music!!:lol:


:thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> Splendid way to spend a day Craig, some very interesting products used and a very enjoyable read there too, especially the bit about using the wife's toothbrush! Haha!
> 
> I really like the colour of this car, looks tremendous in the sun!
> 
> Cracking job!


Cheers Jon. Was a fantastic day for it I must admit, slight sun burn as well.

Have to admit I have found nothing better than a toothbrush for callipers.

I have never had a car on my drive which has attracted so much attenetion. All the neighbours were commenting on the colour. was nice to work with as well.



stangalang said:


> Looking fabulous :thumb: And a great colour too


Alwasy appreciated Stangalang, especially from a man such as yourself.



brettblade said:


> Quite like those new Clios! Not normally a fan of red cars either, but it really suits that car


Think I just a snub due to the Jag but although it has come along way from the earlier models and the seats are comfy they are not for me. Really noisy engine but the colour is spot on I agree.



ryan l said:


> you did a good job there, and i love the color of that clio.


Many thanks, makes it worth it.



ianrobbo1 said:


> Great write up, plenty of different products going on there!! two things!! 1) I hope you put the wife's toothbrush back after you used it, and 2) terrible taste in music!!:lol:
> :thumb:


Many thanks and yep she's none the wiser although her teeth are cleaner. I am cursed with my music taste. At least you knew who I was listening too.


----------



## Diesel987 (Jun 19, 2013)

Great car - superb color. I love it. Nice job.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I really, really like the new Clio and in this colour it looks stunning. Seen a couple on the road in red and it's probably one of the nicest, if not THE nicest red I've ever seen. It really sparkles and your hard work on it really makes it zing. Fabulous 👍


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Diesel987 said:


> Great car - superb color. I love it. Nice job.


Many thanks Diesel987.



Blueberry said:


> I really, really like the new Clio and in this colour it looks stunning. Seen a couple on the road in red and it's probably one of the nicest, if not THE nicest red I've ever seen. It really sparkles and your hard work on it really makes it zing. Fabulous 👍


Many thanks Blueberry.

It really is a popular colour and it have a very nice flake which as you say sparkles.

Not that much hard work to be honest the car was spotless just needed tidying up. A credit to the owner.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Blueberry said:


> I really, really like the new Clio and in this colour it looks stunning. Seen a couple on the road in red and it's probably one of the nicest, if not THE nicest red I've ever seen. It really sparkles and your hard work on it really makes it zing. Fabulous &#55357;&#56397;


I have a flame red on order, changed the spec so now delayed til August. There is a good reason why this red stands out from the crowd, Soul and anybody else about to polish one of these take note. There is no clearcoat, instead a tinted lacquer is used giving this candy effect, very difficult to pick out with the camera.

So, extreme caution required when choosing your polishes and pads, go too aggressive and run the risk of removing colour, just how this is going to pan out with RDS etc is going to be very interesting.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Grrrrrrrrrrr... Makes me hate the colour of my Laguna Coupe even more!:wall:
Can't see me chopping it in for a Clio any time soon though 

Quick question: You described the on / off process pretty consistently, but 
which of the several waxes used gave the most satisfaction in finish?

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

S63 said:


> I have a flame red on order, changed the spec so now delayed til August. There is a good reason why this red stands out from the crowd, Soul and anybody else about to polish one of these take note. There is no clearcoat, instead a tinted lacquer is used giving this candy effect, very difficult to pick out with the camera.
> 
> So, extreme caution required when choosing your polishes and pads, go too aggressive and run the risk of removing colour, just how this is going to pan out with RDS etc is going to be very interesting.


Ah very much like the old Candy Apple colour on old hot rods then. Interesting. I guessing there will may well be enough tinted lacquer ontop to allow some form of polishing will just adjust the level of the bottom colour breaking through.

Thanks for the comment.



Lowiepete said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr... Makes me hate the colour of my Laguna Coupe even more!:wall:
> Can't see me chopping it in for a Clio any time soon though
> 
> Quick question: You described the on / off process pretty consistently, but
> ...


Tough question really as I do think there's not a great deal of difference between waxes. I really liked the finish the Juicy details gave, did make me stand back, but this may simply be down to it been on the side the sun was shining on.

The Candy Gloss did look glossier after application but between all the waxes it was hard to tell the difference.

That's why I focus so much on application. I need a wax that suits me when using not necessarily what it adds to the finish. Also an important one is how long the shine lasts. I've noticed a wax like Desire keeps shining even under a layer of dust. I Like to try all different types just for the fun and comparison.

Many thanks for your comment.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Great work! Nice to see all the different kinds of products! 
Really interesting!

Hope you didn't put back the toothbrush in your wife washing beaker


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Lowiepete said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr... Makes me hate the colour of my Laguna Coupe even more!:wall:
> Can't see me chopping it in for a Clio any time soon though


The New Captur should be in a Renault showroom near you, have a look.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Wout_RS said:


> Great work! Nice to see all the different kinds of products!
> Really interesting!
> 
> Hope you didn't put back the toothbrush in your wife washing beaker


Big thanks to Waxybox for the majority of the products. Its like Christmas every month, unless of course you get a box full of stuff you have already tried/got. Hasn't happened yet though.

Cheers.


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Great write up, with top pics :thumb: cracking work, thanks for taking the time to post up your efforts - superb finish


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Great work Craig as usual, that colour is really nice I'll have to keep my eye out for one on the road.

How did you find the car chem clay lube? I have a bottle but haven't had chance to use it yet.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

torkertony said:


> Great write up, with top pics :thumb: cracking work, thanks for taking the time to post up your efforts - superb finish


Its the comments that make it worth it. Thanks for the effort of commenting.



Natalie said:


> Great work Craig as usual, that colour is really nice I'll have to keep my eye out for one on the road.
> 
> How did you find the car chem clay lube? I have a bottle but haven't had chance to use it yet.


Cheers Natalie, you make me blush.

The Lube worked a treat. First time I have used a dedicated clay lube, normally use Megs Final Touch. Best thing I can say about it is it did its job. Wear gloves though as I think it stains your hands.


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks great:wave:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Some Renault blurb, not convinced about orange peel reduction on the models I've seen so far.

panel gaps reduced by 0.2mm
elimination of paint impurities (orange peel) by using a superior standard of finish and electro-coated protection techniques
long-life varnish that is both deeper and thicker, for a better, more durable finish
first use of a red-tinted lacquer (for the Flame Red body colour inspired by the DeZir concept car)
the roof is plasma-soldered by robots, a simpler process which ensures even higher quality
the detection at the end of the assembly line of minor faults (class V3) likely to influence perceived quality reduced by a factor of three


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great work Craig!


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

That was a brilliant read there mate,love the use of the different waxes & how you found them to apply & remove,cracking finish now on the clio,top job

best to keep in with the mother-in-law

can i ask what you used on the exterior plastics,in a couple of shots the black trim on the doors looked really nice n blacl :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

nickka said:


> Looks great:wave:


Many thanks.



S63 said:


> Some Renault blurb, not convinced about orange peel reduction on the models I've seen so far.
> 
> panel gaps reduced by 0.2mm
> elimination of paint impurities (orange peel) by using a superior standard of finish and electro-coated protection techniques
> ...


Have to agree as the Clio showed a fair bit of orange peel. To find it hard to think of Renault as a quality product sometimes.



MidlandsCarCare said:


> Great work Craig!


Cheers Russ, hugely appreciated from yourself.



farley2708 said:


> That was a brilliant read there mate,love the use of the different waxes & how you found them to apply & remove,cracking finish now on the clio,top job
> 
> best to keep in with the mother-in-law
> 
> can i ask what you used on the exterior plastics,in a couple of shots the black trim on the doors looked really nice n blacl :thumb:


Many thanks for your kind words. I always liked to hear others opinions of products to I try to pass my own on. Plus I am a wax freak.

I used Auto Finesse revive on the plastics. It is my go to product for them. Did plan on using Naonlex Trim restorer but when I saw the amount of trim I thought I would play safe and use something easier to apply. It is a great product as it darkens trims nicely and leaves a nice shine. Just remember to buff off any extra residue once its been applied.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very enjoyable read and an interesting selection of products.

Clio looks very smart after all of your effort


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

SimonBash said:


> Very enjoyable read and an interesting selection of products.
> 
> Clio looks very smart after all of your effort


Cheers, glad you liked it. Does make the pain of writing them up a bit more bearable.


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Fantastic work mate. I really do like the new clio...


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

jamie crookston said:


> Fantastic work mate. I really do like the new clio...


Thanks Jamie, always appreciated.

It does seem Renault have cracked it with this model. Getting a lot of good comments about it as well as the colour.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Soul Hudson said:


> Thanks Jamie, always appreciated.
> 
> It does seem Renault have cracked it with this model. Getting a lot of good comments about it as well as the colour.


I've seen a few models including this one with the tell tale badge missing from the tailgate. is this one a diesel or petrol?


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

S63 said:


> I've seen a few models including this one with the tell tale badge missing from the tailgate. is this one a diesel or petrol?


A very noisy Petrol. Not sure what size but it will be the smallest available I think.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Soul Hudson said:


> A very noisy Petrol. Not sure what size but it will be the smallest available I think.


Having driven all variants I can say none of them are noisy, might be worth having it checked over.:thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

S63 said:


> Having driven all variants I can say none of them are noisy, might be worth having it checked over.:thumb:


When I say noisy i suppose I am coming from a Jag drivers perspective. Engine runs fine just not as refined as others shall we say.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb: I like that you used a lot of different waxes:thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

top work there. 

Glad to see someone else has Miglior Primo. love this wax, its the only one i don't keep in the fridge, and the only one i have to do panel at a time but its not as hard to use as many make out. as you say thin layers and its easily removed


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

tonyy said:


> Looks amazing:thumb: I like that you used a lot of different waxes:thumb:


I am a self confessed wax freak. Like to use a whole bunch just for the hell of it. Many thanks.



horned yo said:


> top work there.
> 
> Glad to see someone else has Miglior Primo. love this wax, its the only one i don't keep in the fridge, and the only one i have to do panel at a time but its not as hard to use as many make out. as you say thin layers and its easily removed


I need to try it again on a proper size panel, but your right it was easy enough to use. Certainly was not as bad as what I was expecting from what people have been saying.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Looking good, not sure on the new shape for the clio, but that is a good finish on it, you should be proud.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

muzzer42 said:


> Looking good, not sure on the new shape for the clio, but that is a good finish on it, you should be proud.


Thanks you for the kind words. I was chuffed when finished although its not so clean now with the rain and dust etc but never mind.

I'm not much of a fan either but I have to admit they have improved the car a lot since the last model. Still rattles and buzzes inside though.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Soul Hudson said:


> Thanks you for the kind words. I was chuffed when finished although its not so clean now with the rain and dust etc but never mind.
> 
> I'm not much of a fan either but I have to admit they have improved the car a lot since the last model. Still rattles and buzzes inside though.


I must admit, the liquid gold colour is nice, but it's the front grille badge that puts me off. That's one of the reasons why i swapped my citroen to a skoda octavia, the rattles and buzzes just got too much for me. 
Nice colour though and renault do make good engines.:driver:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

muzzer42 said:


> I must admit, the liquid gold colour is nice, but it's the front grille badge that puts me off. That's one of the reasons why i swapped my citroen to a skoda octavia, the rattles and buzzes just got too much for me.
> Nice colour though and renault do make good engines.:driver:


It was never going to suit me as its too small an engine to what I'm used to and plus its manual. So hard work changing gear all the time ha.

Really noticed the rattles as I didn't want to mess with the radio so I could not mask them. Nice city car but certainly not a cruiser.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Soul Hudson said:


> It was never going to suit me as its too small an engine to what I'm used to and plus its manual. So hard work changing gear all the time ha.
> 
> Really noticed the rattles as I didn't want to mess with the radio so I could not mask them. Nice city car but certainly not a cruiser.


My C4 was like that too, whereas the octavia despite being a 1.9 tdi, is a much smoother cruising car and as a VAG product is so much better put together.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Thought you guys might like to see some beading after a brief shower.

Rannoch was the star for me, although it did have a slight advantage of been applied to the roof and not a vertical panel.


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

Not bad from Migiliore Primo considering the panel it has been applied too. Only one coat too.


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

Juicy Details Bubblegum Wax


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

Chemical Guys Pete's 53


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

Waxybox's May wax sample


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

Just to show that sometimes beading is not so important.
Waxybox's Candy Gloss


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

Yep thats bird crap


Untitled by Soul Hudson, on Flickr

As Candy Gloss is more about aesthetics than Hydrophobic properties the beading is poor but it makes up for this in the gloss scale.

Not overly impressed with the beading this time but they were all one coat. Should I get the chance I will apply another coat on top although this will more than likely be using the same wax. Probably be Desire if I'm honest just to even it all out.

Cheers


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice work once nice again Craig :thumb:


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Cracking job matey how strong is the juicy detailing wax smell and candy gloss? Want then both !


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

omg I love these in this colour! Looks spot on, great job


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great results, thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Buckweed said:


> Nice work once nice again Craig :thumb:


Cheers Buckweed



Moggytom said:


> Cracking job matey how strong is the juicy detailing wax smell and candy gloss? Want then both !


Many thanks Moggytom. The Juicy Details Bubblegum is not too strong unless your nose is in the tin. Just like most other scented waxes. The Candy Gloss one does fill your drive way with a lovely smell. Much stronger than the bubblegum wax. Can be a bit grabby to remove but don't leave it on for too long and you will be fine. Free applicator which sits in the tub as well.



magpieV6 said:


> omg I love these in this colour! Looks spot on, great job


It is amazing how much attention this colour gets but you can see why. it's not quiet shiny enough for a Magpie but thanks for your comments.



AGRE said:


> Great results, thanks for sharing :thumb:


Anytime, thanks for taking the effort to comment. main reason for posting, plus help spread the knowledge/findings.


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Fantastic job!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Michael_McL said:


> Fantastic job!


Apreciated, thank you.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job fella and liking the flake pop pic


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

bazz said:


> great job fella and liking the flake pop pic


Many thanks Bazz. It was much better in person I must admit. Especially when the sun hit the paint work just right.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow great work.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Great work. The Clio's seem to be getting bigger and bigger in size. Not the small pocket rockets that they used to be.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

jamesgti said:


> Wow great work.


Super thanks James.



Ravinder said:


> Great work. The Clio's seem to be getting bigger and bigger in size. Not the small pocket rockets that they used to be.


Well it is a bigger car. Not quiet a pocket rocket though ha. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

saw some of these pics on instagram. Great job on it there mate. Love the colour.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Good work and a good few different products used great result like the colour


----------



## jcf1966 (Jul 21, 2012)

A fantastic job.

Now were has the sun gone.

James


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Mehan said:


> saw some of these pics on instagram. Great job on it there mate. Love the colour.


Ah yes I recognised the name. I do go a bit mental with the instagram pics.
Cheers for reading.



Derekh929 said:


> Good work and a good few different products used great result like the colour


Many thanks.

I like to keep things interesting and its nice to work on a car where I did not have to protect any exsisting wax coat as with mine. Nice to break out some products that I have had in the cupboard for a while.



jcf1966 said:


> A fantastic job.
> 
> Now were has the sun gone.
> 
> James


Cheers James. It has stopped been funny now with the sun. Its actually like its plotting against me. Mother in laws car was done, but no good weather for my own!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

No experience of engine in this new one but do in the old one. The 1.2 16v is underpowered, it was just about enough with 75bhp in my mk2 phase 2. This was one I disregarded one buying the next one. I have the 1.2TCe 100, best of both worlds bit of power and torque with reasonable economy. This would prob lead me to try the new 0.9TCe but power is down 10hp, on the plus side its also chain Cam rather than belt. 

I haven't ever considered the diesels. Reliability seems a bit hit and miss on the old 1.5's and with Dpf these days and DMF unless I was doing high miles I couldn't justify it. 

Don't know if they fit it but the new Reno 1.6dci is supposed to be well behaved.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

To be honest its all a bit too small for me. Spent to long being pampered to go small now.


----------

